# Clermont Open 2008



## clement (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone

A new one-day competition in Clermont-Ferrand (center of France) will take on 20th December : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ClermontOpen2008
Among other events, no inspection and team blindfold events !

It will use the new feature of registering via the WCA website.

I hope to see many of you.
Clément


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

i can't come, but i wish i could, jsut to use the new registering system...


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2008)

I have used the new registering system


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

and? was it amazing? TELL ME FRANCOIS! was it amazing?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't call it amazing, but having some slots automatically filled by a simple search in the WCA database is definitely a good idea...


----------

